

Startup Visa Story - mrphoebs
http://nn140.posterous.com/why-i-support-the-startup-visa-initiative

======
miloshh
This is a well-written story, and one that has been experienced by many people
I know, often with less happy ending.

Unfortunately, it is more of a general statement about the problems of the
immigration system, rather than providing support for the Startup Visa
proposal. The proposal, while a great idea in theory, is mostly useless in
practice, since it requires $0.5 million in VC funding up-front - an
investment that would be more typical for a company that is already about 1-2
years old.

